# Re-using FF containers



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all, I don't post much here but read lots (I know you hear that all the time). I was wondering if FF containers can be re-used. I read somewhere that they can but, I can not find that thread. If they can be re-used does anyone have suggestions on how to dispose of the old media (zip lock baggie etc). And, if I were to put the "almost" done cultures in the tanks how long do I keep them in there for the frogs to feed off of?

Julie


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I just wash out the old remains out with hot water then fill em with water and bleach (and the lids too) for a half hour or so. Wash em out with hot water and let em sit dry for a few days so the bleach dissipates.


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

So remove the filters and wash the media down the sink? I can do that. Do you know about keeping the containers in the tanks and for how long? 
Thank you for the info. by the way, I appreciate it.


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

I generally wouldn't keep old containers in with your frogs for very long (maybe a day or 2), especially if you don't have alot of ventiliation in your tank. I know of a few people who have had frogs die from the build up of co2 that ff cultures produce. 

I wouldn't rinse the old medium down the sink unless you have no other option, otherwise you might get some maggots that pupate in the drain and come crawling out for the next week or so. Trust me, that blows. I take mine outside and fill them with hot water and a mild bleach/soap mix and let them sit for a while (as stated by tinctoritus) which breaks up the old medium. Then I just use a hose to spray them out. I use a 5 gallon bucket for my lids and plugs. I sponge off anything that is still stuck and rinse everything off really good. Then (this may be overkill) I run them through the dishwasher (without other dishes).

Hope that helps.

Justin


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I leave the top on and move the old cultures to the basement where I sit them near the heater. In a couple of weeks the media is totally dry and I just pop it out into the trash with a spoon. 
I then soak the old container with hot water, wash with dish soap, rinse and dry. 

I don't reuse the lids as I can't get them as clean as I would like. 

Ed


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

JS, that is excatly the info. I was looking for. I would have rinsed the remaining media down the drain reluctently. I also was thinking about dumping the whole media thing into a zip lock baggie. Then clean all cups,lids etc. I never even thought of using bleach to kill and sterilize the cup. I don't mind the over kill thing, I will probably run the cups through the dishwasher too. Thank you. 
Julie


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Ed said:


> I leave the top on and move the old cultures to the basement where I sit them near the heater. In a couple of weeks the media is totally dry and I just pop it out into the trash with a spoon.
> I then soak the old container with hot water, wash with dish soap, rinse and dry.
> 
> I don't reuse the lids as I can't get them as clean as I would like.
> ...


Ive found that rubbing the remains off of the lid while its still dry works well, and then after getting as much as i can while its dry I use a wash cloth.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Soak the lids in a 10% bleach solution for an hour and then rinse them in clean water a couple of times. Let them air out for a couple of days. That way, you kill any mite eggs left behind also. You can do this 2 or 3 times before they start to wear out.


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

Ed said:


> I leave the top on and move the old cultures to the basement where I sit them near the heater. In a couple of weeks the media is totally dry and I just pop it out into the trash with a spoon.
> I then soak the old container with hot water, wash with dish soap, rinse and dry.


 I have tried this method but I seem to get the "baked on" effect more often than not, then I need to soak them twice as long to remove all the media. Not saying that it doesn't work, just not for me (I wish it did).

Justin


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I put my used up FF cultures in the freezer, coffee filters and all. When they're frozen I tip them upside and press on the bottom to release the leftover culture medium from the bottom. That's usually enough to have it fall out of the cup. If not I pull on the coffee filters and it usually pops out. I clean out any larvae stuck to the side with just a scrub pad and water.

When I go to reuse the containers I put about 1/4" of water in the bottom, place the top back on loosely and nuke it for 2 minutes.


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahhh, thanks to all of you for the input. I'm not sure which method to use, maybe I will try all of them at different times to see which one works best for me. I do know they won't be going down my kitchen sink.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> So remove the filters and wash the media down the sink?


yuck! What if they don't wash all the way down and you end up with them breeding in your sink?? I have had a problem with "drain flies" before. I wouldn't do that.

I don't wash and reuse containers, sorry. they are pretty cheap, like 10 cents for a cup and lid, and I can usually trade plants, moss, or leaves to someone in exchange for culture cups.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> I put my used up FF cultures in the freezer, coffee filters and all. When they're frozen I tip them upside and press on the bottom to release the leftover culture medium from the bottom. That's usually enough to have it fall out of the cup. If not I pull on the coffee filters and it usually pops out. I clean out any larvae stuck to the side with just a scrub pad and water.
> 
> When I go to reuse the containers I put about 1/4" of water in the bottom, place the top back on loosely and nuke it for 2 minutes.


Thats basically what I do. Freezing kills of any thing left living in there and helps control the smell a little. Just be careful not to break the containers when they are frozen - they can be brittle. 

Oh and for disposing of the media, I keep my plastic bags from the grocery store and double wrap in those, and put in the garbage.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

back2eight said:


> I don't wash and reuse containers, sorry. they are pretty cheap, like 10 cents for a cup and lid...


+1 

I throw them away after one use.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't stand the flimsy deli containers (and those snap on lids) so I'm using the Ziploc deli style containers with the blue screw on lids. Found them at the grocery store - kind of hard to miss the section with the semi-reusable containers that all have blue lids. They are like $4-$5 for 2, but I've got ones I've used for around a year.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i re-use mine i just wash them out with bleach afterwards


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I use glass mason jars. Once the cultures crash I empty the coffee filters and whatever leftover junk is in the bottom into a garbage bag, rinse out the jars with hot water and dishwashing soap. Soak the metal rims in 10% bleach then drain and rinse again. Afterwards I put 50/50 water/vinegar to start a new culture and put it in the microwave for 1 minute per jar, steralizes the glass and have had no problems.

Rob


----------



## speedmunkee (Mar 18, 2007)

My 2cents:

I only need one or two cultures at a time going so Ive been using and reusing peanut butter jars with a coffee filter and a rubber band for a lid. I just dump the cashed culture media in the garbage and put it right ouside. Then I rinse the rest down the sink and wash it out wit a a little detergent. Ive been doing this now for almost a year with no probs. In fact I think ive been using on or two jarss for the whole time now.
I think buying and chucking all those containers is wasteful and harmful to the environment.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I freeze them, and then dump all the remains on my compost pile. In 2 weeks, they are completly decomposed, filters and all. One word of caution though, dogs seem to love the leftover medium, so make sure they can't get to your compost.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i use the hand sprayer attachment to the sink and that helps a lot compared to the regular faucet. if i let the lids soak for a few minutes and then use the hand sprayer it gets them pretty clean.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I use mason jars. The media and filters go down the garbage disposal, the jars get scrubbed in hot water. I used to run them through the dish washer, but I've found the extra effort isn't needed.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I also use Mason Jars - while cleaning can be a royal PITA (especially when you put off until the last minute and have 50 odd cultures to clean), I feel much better than if I were using disposable containers and having 12 plastic cups go into a landfall each week.

I scrape out the insides, soak them in hot water with a bit of antibacterial soap - scrub them, and then send them through the dish washer (more for the heated dry cycle than anything else).

I know there will be a time in the near future when I will have to use disposables for a period just because of other time constraints, but for now, I will keep going with the Mason jars.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the cups from Ed`s Fly Meat, with the foam plugs. The tops are easier to clean than the ones with the paper screening on them. They are really sturdy and I reuse them about 10 times each before they go in the recycle bin. I let them dry up by the heat vent (winter) or in the sun (summer), then pop out the old media, scrub em out, let them soak in bleach/water solution for an hour, then put them in the dishwasher. (no detergent or other dishes) I have had no problems. I used to use mason jars, but they are harder to reach into to scrub, and seem to take twice the time to dry them out. The only drawback is I have to order more foam plugs for the reused cups, as I don't like to reuse the plugs. :wink:


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I just put a rubber glove on, and scoop out the old media, which I toss in the trash. Then I just take some paper towels and fill the cup with water and scrape/rub off all the residue, flies, etc. of the sides. Then, a quick final rinse and dry, and I reuse them.....

I may just start buying new ones though. Even though it only takes several minutes to clean one or two, I don't like doing it at all.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

If you want to reuse them I would stick with glass Mason Jars.


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Everyone, thank you for the input on this subject. So far I have been throwing the containers away and ordering more when needed. I don't have a clue on how to use the mason jars. The lid thing and covering it with something is throwing me off. I think I would like using mason jars but, what do I use as a cover on the lid, and how does one adhere the item to the lid? 
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I just use coffee filters (2) to cover the mouth of the mason jar - and screw the band (cap) right over. Other people get stainless steel screen, and cut it to the size of the inside of the band, and attach that to the band.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

wax32 said:


> back2eight said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wash and reuse containers, sorry. they are pretty cheap, like 10 cents for a cup and lid...
> ...


+2
My Apt. looks like a recycling center as it is :lol: , without trying to get myself up early to washout ff containers!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> If you want to reuse them I would stick with glass Mason Jars.


Kyle, I am wondering why you would say this. Is there a good reason not to reuse the plastics ones, even after they have been washed & bleached?


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

So, you shouldn't set up a vacation feeder for like 6 days and maybe a partially finished culture in there as well. There's plenty of ventilation going on, and I would have someone misting them and checking on them, it's just that my sister-in-law doesn't like bugs and I really can't find anyone else that does. So I'm kinda stumped for now being that I'm going away for 6 days and everyone around me is too weak to feed my frogs. :x


----------

